# finally found me a boat again! watch out Flatties



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I traded my 97 Wrangler for a 2000 Sundance Skiff F17cc with a 50hp Nissan. The boat is in very good condition with approximately 100 hours on the rig. I've got 2 Honda EU2000 generators ready to go. I'm gonna get a larger trolling motor and my lights and I'll be back floundering.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Good looking boat,but it would look better all bloodied up


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

My buddy has a rig just like that, you wont be dissapointed. That thing looks brand new! Enjoy


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

GNWDad
What kind of lights are you going use


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> GNWDad
> What kind of lights are you going use


I'm really torn on lights! My HPS lights were awesome, I have plenty on new Halogen fixtures laying around, I have a pair of 27 watt LED lights by Rigid Industries that were on my jeep that were extremely impressive, I could buy 3 more pairs of those and run a 12v system. I have buddies that are running 50 watt 120v LEDs that claim to be better than everything else. Your thoughts are welcomed. ..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

purty soon you'll be in business brother! looks good!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> I'm really torn on lights! My HPS lights were awesome, I have plenty on new Halogen fixtures laying around, I have a pair of 27 watt LED lights by Rigid Industries that were on my jeep that were extremely impressive, I could buy 3 more pairs of those and run a 12v system. I have buddies that are running 50 watt 120v LEDs that claim to be better than everything else. Your thoughts are welcomed. ..


Well I like my HPS but running quite with LEDs might be different I have done 12v in 30 yrs. But since I've got 12 150 HPS I can see changing right now. Hell put LEDs on the front for running and put the Halo on the sides for when you get to the beach and start floundering
But if your thinking of buying some HPS I have 4 with SS brackets and a ballest box I'm wanting to part with and a 24v 70# Minn Kota foot control TM that needs a new home


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Since you already have the gennys I would go back with HPS. They are hard to beat. By the way, I like the boat name.....


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Since you already have the gennys I would go back with HPS. They are hard to beat. By the way, I like the boat name.....


Thats kinda my thought too!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad to see your back in the game.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good looking boat.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Looking Boat, Looks just like mine and have killed plenty out of it. Is the hull foam filled? If it is you won't have any trouble getting into 4 inches of water.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Getting closer!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

So far I've replaced the bilge pump, installed LED lights on the side of console, stereo, on board charger, batteries, (2) 12 volt receptacles, Rigid Industries LED floodlights, HPS lights, MG Digital 82 lb trolling motor, fire extinguisher.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I really hope you have better luck with that MG trolling motor than I have. I have found that the varimax and the newer great whites use the same control box,and mine has been replaced 7 times in a year.
The boat looks awesome,hope to meet ya out there one night.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice looking sled. :thumbup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> I really hope you have better luck with that MG trolling motor than I have. I have found that the varimax and the newer great whites use the same control box,and mine has been replaced 7 times in a year.
> The boat looks awesome,hope to meet ya out there one night.


My last one burnt up after six months, it was replaced under warranty. I purchased it after 3 Minn Kota's failed. The MK was the composite shaft, I splintered the shafts. I personally like tge MG better but it's really been a toss up between the two.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to give MG props for the shafts,that is the only thing original in mine. I have run it aground so many times,and it is still straight. I really like mine when it works right, mine is the 12V 55# and my GPS says it does 6 MPH, I had a MK 12V 55# and it would do 2.7MPH I have a ? is yours hard to turn at WOT? Mine is,I've tried loosening the collar,and the hold down bolt,but if mine is under a full load I have to back off the throttle to turn it. Actually I broke the plastic head once trying to turn it. I want to find one of the older,metal head, great whites. And I have been on the phone with MG many times,every time I ask when are the metal heads coming back.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I've had some that were hard to steer, I've always felt it was caused by the depth running it.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I usually have mine set to where it starts to cavitation,even there its hard to turn. I have taken it apart and sprayed silicone on it and that helps till it gets washed. Then its back to normal/stiff turning.

When do ya think the water will let us go looking? I imagine its like a cappuccino right now.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Theres places now, I'm not going because I'm working graveyard and it will also burn a lot of fuel to limit in this water.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking rig Duerwood. :yes: Now all you have to do is find time to use it.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Nice looking rig Duerwood. :yes: Now all you have to do is find time to use it.


Mark that will actually be by far the hardest part.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking good.Hopefully by the time you can go the water and weather will get right


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Mark that will actually be by far the hardest part.


I know what ya' mean. BTW, your pup has done real well. Last year at the dog olympics we entered him in 3 races. He won a silver and 2 bronzes. Not bad for the first time ever. He's dock jumping consistantly 13 feet.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> I know what ya' mean. BTW, your pup has done real well. Last year at the dog olympics we entered him in 3 races. He won a silver and 2 bronzes. Not bad for the first time ever. He's dock jumping consistantly 13 feet.


That's awesome Mark, he must've taken after his dad!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Just about ready!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like she's ready to go


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I like it a lot. Awesome. Looks roomy up front. Good luck


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have never seen lights rigged on the console like that, I am talkin bout the green and red. Pretty cool. Does anyone else do their lights this way? Any issues with legalities of location by anyone?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> I have never seen lights rigged on the console like that, I am talkin bout the green and red. Pretty cool. Does anyone else do their lights this way? Any issues with legalities of location by anyone?


I had to relocate mine because I wanted my trolling motor in the center of the bow. I purchased 2 4" LED light bars to mount on each side of my trolling motor mount, after painting one green and one red they looked junky. No one in Pensacola had anything that would work for my application. We rode over to Bass Pro Saturday, I was looking at new boats while killing time. Everyone of the new Mako Skiffs had them mounted on the stainless rail around the windshield. I personally wouldn't have thought about it, I figured if their selling new boats like that it must be legal.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Gnwdad said:


> I had to relocate mine because I wanted my trolling motor in the center of the bow. I purchased 2 4" LED light bars to mount on each side of my trolling motor mount, after painting one green and one red they looked junky. No one in Pensacola had anything that would work for my application. We rode over to Bass Pro Saturday, I was looking at new boats while killing time. Everyone of the new Mako Skiffs had them mounted on the stainless rail around the windshield. I personally wouldn't have thought about it, I figured if their selling new boats like that it must be legal.


 
Thanks man first time for me as well.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Thanks man first time for me as well.


I will say that after doing it, I like he way it looks.


----------

